# Pregnant Dairy Goats- I know nothing about them!



## Farash (May 23, 2011)

Hi all - This is my first goat forum.

I am the long time owner of two sweet little pygmy goats (wether and never been bred doe). I may become the owner of two more goats...
Someone is trying to give me a healthy looking very pregnant Alpine and a very malnourished possibly pregnant Nubian. Not a lot is know about these two does except their physical appearance and that they are very friendly. They receive no feed at all and are simply turned out in a large grass paddock. I'd like to take them simply to give them a good home, but I'm a little nervous. I've never had a pregnant or dairy goat. With the skinny Nubian, I figured I'd deworm her and feed her well and see how she progresses. She moves well and has a good appetite.

I guess I'm looking for advice on other things that could be wrong with her. I want to help but also want to make sure that my other goats don't get sick. Is the care of these two pretty much the same as that of my pygmy's? Also because I'm not familiar with dairy goats, am I correct in assuming that once the kids are weaned that the udders will just dry up if I don't milk them? 

Any suggestions or advice is welcome.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Welcome from NJ :wave: 

It is wonderful that you want to help out these two does! One thing to be aware of is that it is possible they have a wasting disease like Johne's. A blood test sent to a institution like WADDL is the only way to really know. Some goats carry the disease and never show signs and others will have issues. 

The lack of nourishment may also be the culprit. Do they have access to free choice loose minerals? If not that also will contribute to poor condition of coat and health. 

Dairy goat care is the same as the others you have. 
Once moms wean the kids you don't have to do anything for the udder it will just dry up (unless you want milk). 

The skinny girl may also be older and possibly she has been bred a lot and looks extra skinny because of that. 

I don't just worm my goats. I have a vet run a fecal exam to see what if any parasite they have. Different wormers only work for some types of worm. Some wormers are not safe for pregnant does. Also if they are housed together it is most likely that if one has a parasite problem the other does too (not always but usually) some just handle it better. 
A vet can run a fecal check for worms and coccidia and then treat with the correct safe wormer 3 times every 10 days.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I think it is really sweet of you to help these guys. We did a similar thing a year ago. We followed the usual protocol of quarentine and fed them high quality alfalfa. We wormed them. The wether scoured really bad but we got that under control. Later he got polio and we pulled him through that. He is now the *companion* for our buck. It feels good to know we gave him a good home and a purpose when he probably would have died.
Good luck! I hope you get some pretty babies.


----------



## Farash (May 23, 2011)

Thanks so much for the replies!

They have no access to minerals or feed of any sorts only grass and pond water. I assume that Johne's disease you mentioned is contagious? My problem would be that I despartly want to help the does but I have no way to quarantine them. When I bring them home they would immediately go in with my pygmys. I don't know if I can wait for a blood test. The Alpine looks like she's going to give birth any day.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

That is a tough call. I have, in the past, introduced animals straight into my herd without incident. I guess you will have to use your judgement on that. 
How is their poop? Serious, that is the #1 thing I check. If there are normal Nanny Berries I feel pretty safe. It also depends on how you feel about your herd. I am so happy with what I have now I do not want them around any other goats. But there have been times when I have not been as protective. 
So, I wish you luck whatever you decide. I feel for the poor little things.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

It is a personal choice. I have too many goats and can't risk any issues. I also have all of mine already tested clear of the 3 main goat diseases. 
If I just had a few pets I would consider helping them out.


----------



## Farash (May 23, 2011)

So here's my update... I went and picked up only one of the goats. I brought home the Nubian. She is the very thin (dare I say emaciated) one that may or may not be pregnant. You can see her ribs, hip bones and back bone, but she has a bit of belly on her and somewhat of an udder. My heart just went out to her. She is the sweetest thing! She follows me around and bleats so softly when she sees me. I'm already in love with her and have a terrible feeling that she's not going to survive. 

I didn't realize until I got her home how weak or ill she really is. She moves slowly and is a bit listless. No diarrhea. I was just shocked at how white her gums are. I'm hoping her only problem is a huge parasite load. I dewormed her with ivermectin 2 days ago. I've vaccinated her with CDT. I've provided a goat mineral block which she was very interested in. She's super sweet. I spend alot of time outside with her and she just stands next to me the whole time. I'm offering her goat feed 4 times a day but she'll only eat about a half a cup at a time. Her appetite is not so great. She also has the opportunity to browse on scrubs/trees/vines as well as hay.

I've had her home for two days. This am I noticed that she's holding her tail high in the air and stretching her back. There is also a small amount of mucus coming out her vagina. Please tell me that this is not a sign of labor!

My other questions are is there anything I can give her (orally or injectable) to increase her appetite or red blood cell production since she appears quite anemic? Also, is it reasonable to go ahead and deworm her again today or tomorrow with ivermectin or Safeguard to ensure I get those nasty little blood sucking parasites!


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear that your goat is not doing well. :hug: I can't answer most of your other questions because I am just getting started in goats but I can answer my experience with this question:



Farash said:


> I've had her home for two days. This am I noticed that she's holding her tail high in the air and stretching her back. There is also a small amount of mucus coming out her vagina. Please tell me that this is not a sign of labor!


I have two does. Both of them are possibly pregnant but not due any time soon. They were bred at the end of March. One of them does that stretching. No mucus on her but just stretches with her tail up high and then relaxes. I've was wondering if it is a sign of heat but she is still doing it and I've had them about a week and a half.

Hope someone else can answer your other questions.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

If you just wormed her 2 days ago wait. She needs to be wormed 3 times each 7-10 days apart. That way you kill off the parasites life cycle. I would use the same wormer you already did and hope that gets the kind of worms she has.

I know some people give (Red Cell) made for horses to help rebuild goats that are anemic.

You will have to repeat the CD&T shot 21-28 days from when you gave it _unless_ you know she had had the original 2 shots and you are giving a booster.

I hope she recovers well for you! That is wonderful you helped her out! :thumb:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW I am so happy you have her. Sounds like you are doing a great job for her. Just make sure you are giving her feed very slowely so she does not get sick. 
I would maybe try some Molasses water. See if she will drink that. it is full of Irona nd that way she does not over dose on the iron. If she will not drink it then I would gether on red cell. Also, get some Nutri Drench in her. That is full of vitamins and minerals. She needs a good Goat Minerla that is NOT a block. It should be loose so she can get more of it.

I would offer her hay all day long, let her heat what she wants when she wants. raisins are also good.

Can you post a picture of her her? I would love to see her and see how she looks after you have "saved" her.


----------



## Farash (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for all of the info - keep it coming! All advise is welcome.
I'll try to get some pictures of her up tomorrow.
I'm going to send my husband to Tractor Supply to look for Nutri Drench and Red Cell so that I can go ahead and get some in her. 
Will it say on the bottle how to dose a goat? 
I'll also try molasses water. Do I just get regular molasses at the grocery store? Does it matter how much I put in the water?
I read somewhere that I could crush up iron pills designed for humans and give it to her? Is that true and if so, how much would I give?
She has hay available all of the time. How many pellets should I be feeding her? Currently she's eating between 1/2 and 1 cup 4 times daily.

Sorry for all of the questions. I just want to get everything covered.


----------



## coltrule (Mar 24, 2011)

On the Nutri drench..I LOVE IT! it will say the dosage..if you get the one with the pump then just pop about 3-5 pumps into her. I would keep wormed with Ivermecion to..but if she still looks worming try a different horse wormer and i'll do great. good luck! to be honest if she is eating all that..then i would up it will she is a little fat then slowly start taking it down.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm going to send my husband to Tractor Supply to look for Nutri Drench and Red Cell so that I can go ahead and get some in her. The NutraDrench is a small bottle found in the goat/cow medicine/wormer area. Red Cell would be with horse feed additives
Will it say on the bottle how to dose a goat? Yes on the NutraDrench since it is made for goats. Not sure on the Red Cell what dosage.
I'll also try molasses water. Do I just get regular molasses at the grocery store? Does it matter how much I put in the water? This can also come from TSC; the grocery store stuff is the same but costs more. I just add some (not sure how much) to the water. 
I read somewhere that I could crush up iron pills designed for humans and give it to her? Is that true and if so, how much would I give? Not sure but if you are doing the Red Cell I think it is high in Iron
She has hay available all of the time. How many pellets should I be feeding her? Currently she's eating between 1/2 and 1 cup 4 times daily. If she is eating that much and not getting bloated or runny poop its fine. I would just watch since she hasn't had any that she doesn't get over zealous.

Sorry for all of the questions. I just want to get everything covered. Never be sorry about questions!!! We all have them and when we can love to help with answers.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She's off to a great start...TSC does have NutriDrench as well as RedCell....the redcell is expensive because it comes in a gallon jug and I can't say how it will work because I've not used it.
Molasses can also be bought at TSC...They started to carry products for feeding deer and they have a gallon size jug of molasses for $8 here. I use about a cup mixed to dissolve into 3 cups of hot water then add a gallon to 2 gallons of cold water.

B-Complex can be injected to stimulate her appetite too...TSC also has that.
The amount of feed she's getting sounds good...you can also add in some black oil sunflower seeds for added fat and calories...do it gradually though.


----------



## Farash (May 23, 2011)

We brought "Gigi" home on Monday. I feel like I'm already seeing an improvement. She seems brighter and is eating more enthusiastically. Here's the recap... 1/2-1 c of goat pellets 4x daily, free choice minerals, fresh water and hay free choice as well as Nutri Drench and Red Cell daily. She's also been dewormed on Monday, vaccinated and had her hooves trimmed.

Here's some pictures of her. Please tell me what you think of her body condition. I'd also like opinions on if you think she is pregnant!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I can't really tell wether she's pregnanyt or not...her udder looks like the teats are filled but the udder itself isn't.
Pretty girl...and she definately needs the groceries you've been giving her, she'll fill out in no time.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute girl! She is lucky to have you save her!! 

Can't tell if she is pregges from those photos.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I can't seem to open the pictures.

I am so happy she is with you! You are doing a great thing and I will pray that she comes back into good health for you...and her!


----------



## Farash (May 23, 2011)

I reported that Gigi was doing better but we had a big set back last evening. She was not eating/drinking, had copious amounts of green frothy vomit, reluctant to move and quite uncomfortable. I called the vet. He thinks she ate a toxic plant of some sort and said she would be fine in the am.

This morning no more vomiting and she is drinking molasses water for me but has no interest in food of any type. My biggest concern is she really can't afford to lose weight or skip any meals. Today she is able to stand and walk slowy but is so weak and wobbly. I forced a dose of Nutri Drench in her this am.

Any suggestions???


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The only time I have ever seen green frothy vomit is when my moms goats got out and ate Rhodedendron and Azeala bushes.....vomiting is good, it means that she's getting the toxins out...I would give her a dose of Milk of Magnesia to soothe her stomach as well as help rid her gut of any residual toxins. Dose is 15cc per 50lbs

MOM won't give a goat diarrhea, what it does do is bind to toxins and push them out faster and my guess is that she already likely has soft poop. Keep up with the water and also give her nothing but hay..no grain til she's feeling better and dose her with probiotics 2-3 hours after she's dosed with the MOM


----------



## Farash (May 23, 2011)

Thanks.
I gave her MOM once last night. The vet said he didn't think it would help but I'll definitely do it again if you think it will. (She's still not eating and moving very little.)

A little more guidance on the probiotics... Is there a certain type that I get? I have some Lactobacillus (Floranex) granules. Can I use a 1 gram packet of those? If not what do I get, where do I get them, and how do I give her?

Thanks again.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I use the Probiotic paste in the blue/white tube from tractor supply...as well as the Goats Prefer Probiotic granules.... both contain Lactobacillus acidophilus. T he granules you have should work though.

You can also give her yogurt with live active cultures


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

How is she doing?


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes, how is she doing? I hope she is better today!

Having a sick animal is just as bad as having a sick child, only they can't tell you where they hurt.


----------



## Farash (May 23, 2011)

I have no idea how old she is. The lady I got her from has more than 30 goats of different breeds and had only had this one for about 3 months.

She does seem to be feeling better today. She won't eat grain or hay but she is drinking a lot of water. She also ate a couple of apples.


----------



## Farash (May 23, 2011)

Good news! Gigi was browsing/grazing alot this afternoon. She ate another apple and a couple of nibbles of hay. She looks alot stronger and brighter.

I had given her Maalox, Molasses water and Probiotics as advised.

Is really amazing, I've had my 2 pygmy goats for 8 years. They've never been sick even once and in the last week, with this Nubian, I have learned so much more about goats than I have in the preceding 8 years!

Thank you so much to everyone that has offered their expertice! I'll keep you posted on how she progresses but I feel like she's going to do great.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:thumb: Glad she is doing better!


----------

